# The diffrence between high flyers and tipplers



## tipllers rule

what is the diffrence?


----------



## Print Tippler

It's talked about here
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=51482

There is no difference, from my vigorous researching I've found it to be semantics. They are both the same, different regions call them different things. I've heard a couple people from New York call them tipplets. Beak size and eye color does not matter. I have some pearl eyes and some others colors.


----------



## george simon

*Tiplers are HI FLIERS,and when trained correctly they can stay airborn for 10 to 16 or more hours.* GEORGE


----------



## Birdman79

Not all tipplers are highflyers.Some strains like to fly medium to low heights.And yes depending on the strain, breeding ,and strict training you can get birds that would fly double digit hours.


----------



## Print Tippler

the breeds/strains that fly low are still called high flyers. If you look up at any breed name (Iraqi, Pakistani, Russian) you can put high flyer or tippler and still be looking at the same birds.


----------



## Birdman79

Paki Tipplers said:


> the breeds/strains that fly low are still called high flyers. If you look up at any breed name (Iraqi, Pakistani, Russian) you can put high flyer or tippler and still be looking at the same birds.


I am confused ,can you elaborate?


----------



## Print Tippler

The low flying tipplers still fly higher than other birds. I don't know which breeds are the lower flying ones. I know pakistani and Iranian are some of the highest. I was saying you can google or YouTube "Pakistani high flyer" or "Pakistsni tipplers" and the will look identical because they are identical. People fly them all across the world and two names were taken on tipplers and high flyers and up in some of the new England states they call them tipplets.


----------



## Birdman79

You're confusing english and pakistani tipplers together.The pakistani ones are the highflyers.The english are not per say.They are more of endurance flyers.I've seen some low flying english tipplers,and believe me when i say i've seen a racing homer fly higher.On the other hand i've seen some like the lovat strain turn into pins in the sky.I think in general highflying english tippler strains fail to stay at high altitudes at all time,unlike the real highflying breeds such as pakistani,iranian,armenian,polish,serbian,etc.


----------



## Print Tippler

Yeah, I don't know. Maybe your right. I have 2 English tippler/ Pakistani mixes. I have a fellow flyer a mile away I get birds from who has 1 or 2 English tipplers which is in his flock of high flyers and he loves them and they kite with the paki's and will go pin points. But like I said I don't know. I've asked other people and have formed the belief it's the same. I could easily be wrong. None the less many people call them tipplers when referring to paki's, Iranian, and so on. Maybe it's like this: All high flyers are Tipplers but not all tipplers are high flyers. Like are dogs are mammals but not all mammals are dogs. High flyers may just be a specific type of tippler.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Regardless of how high they fly now, highflying breeds are still supposed to fly for a long time. Tipplers are probably one of the best highflier breeds.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler

“High Flyers” are just mere words or phrases before or after a Pigeons Breed or Strain name, which relates to its flying Pattern or in this case its ability to Fly High… Be it NY Flying Flights or Tipplers ETC… Like “Paki Tipplers” mentioned, Its all “Semantics”…

Louie


----------



## Print Tippler

lets go back to discussing this one out. Becky, i wouldn't consider English Tipplers necessarily high flyers. From what I've read, high flying breeds will stay up high up in the sky for long periods of time. Tipplers will not do this, they will elevate up and down and "low fly". I don't think anyone is going to argue tipplers came from high flying breeds. They were bred for flying longer and lost some high flying. Granted they can reach the same height of a high flyer, and can do this normally, but it will also low fly or change altitude from high to low to high again, which high flyers don't do supposedly. Since being bred they came under the name tippler. So the name "tippler" is recognized as a bird which will fly for very long hours of time. So, now we have people who take Pakistani's and breed them for longer flying time, and which they can compete with English tipplers, but these birds still fly high for the whole time, not like the English. Therefore they call them Pakistani tipplers, or Pakistani high flying tippler. Thats how you can get both a high flyer and a tippler. Now if there was a English tippler which only flew high all the time then it also could be called an English high flying tippler. If it doesn't fly high all the time but still fly very long its a tippler. If a bird just flys high but not for very long then its just a high flyer. My thoughts on this are subject to change, and to open i think i see a problem. What about high flyers which do not always fly high? Are those out there?


----------

